# Best scope for .22 recreational target shooting



## polar bear (Sep 30, 2008)

I am buying a Savage Mark ii BV .22. I thought it had open sights but find it has no sights at all. However it has Weaver aluminum scope mounts. So now what scope to get? Shooting will be at 50 and 100 yards. Just paper punching. Not competition other than hunting buddies. Suggestions?


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

That's pretty open ended...so many GOOD options out there. Assuming decent quality and low-moderate pricing, I would recommend a Leupold or Nikon in 3-9X40. Several options right there...I use a Nikon ProStaff 3-9X40 on my Savage .17HMR...similar ranges, and then some. Plenty of capability and a $100 price tag. Been beating on it for years+, and no issues. Good clear optics for a small price.

Others will chime in...


----------



## Outdoorzman (Jun 5, 2001)

I had a Bushnell Banner 3x9-40 on my Ruger 22 mag. I loved it for the price, clarity and type of reticle.


----------



## Stiny357 (Nov 8, 2009)

I bought a used 4x40, no idea what brand, for $15. I've shot squirrels at 45yds with it and have not had any issues with it being knocked out of alignment. Hope you're as lucky as I was! 
Seriously, I do recommend the 4 power and at least 32 mm, very bright and its not too high of magnification to "lose" your target up close. I had a 3-9X20 originally and I am very happy I switched. 
I do not recommend BSA red dot sights, had all kinds of problems with it.


----------



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

I too like the Nikon Prostaff for the money....I put the 2-7x40 on mine.


----------



## 2Lman (Jul 15, 2009)

i have a simmons 8 point 3-9 x 40 on my 10-22.. works great !!for less than 50 bucks new ..


----------



## eboll (May 6, 2008)

I have the Nikon Prostaff also. Its great too, becuase I can use it on a muzzleloader or any other rifle. Also has a 3 or 5 year warranty


----------



## upnut (Aug 31, 2004)

I've used a Simmons .22 Mag scope on a couple different rifles and have been very satisfied. Bright, clear, reliable, and inexpensive.

Good Luck!
Scott B.


----------



## oaks (Feb 10, 2002)

Weaver makes a dandy 2-7. Clarity is superb and it won't break the bank.
Oaks:


----------



## 1farmer (Feb 20, 2008)

Take a look at a Mueller APV 4.5X14x40AO It has an adjustable objective wich is real nice for under 100 yards. Duhnams usualy carry them for about $115. I compared it at the store against a Nikon Pro Staff and liked the Mueller better for clarity plus it had higher power and an adjustable objective.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

eboll said:


> I have the Nikon Prostaff also. Its great too, becuase I can use it on a muzzleloader or any other rifle. Also has a 3 or 5 year warranty


Nikons have lifetime warranty. If this isn't a hunting rifle I'd opt for a little more magnification although it's not really necessary. A 3-9x40 or a 4-12x40 would be good. I like the Nikon Prostaff & Bushnell Banner (have one on my 22WMR) for the money.


----------



## 1farmer (Feb 20, 2008)

Muellers have a lifetime warranty also. I have a Bushnell Banner to but I like the Nikon or Mueller better. You also might want to look at the new Redfield scopes they are being made by Leupold and I am hearing good comments and the price is good also.


----------



## aj12bore (Jul 10, 2009)

I know this isn't most peoples first choice, but i put a BSA sweet .22 on my ruger 77\22. I was shocked at it's quality for fifty bucks. It has an ajustable turit from 25-100yds,2-7-32,adjustable parallax, and a nice matte finish. I've even shot out to 200yds with it on calm days and was able to hit clay targets. It came with three different turits and rings.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Polar bear, depending on what you decide on PM me. I have a couple of scopes I might be willing to part with that could suit your needs (a Bushnell Banner & a Busnell Sportsman). I don't want to clutter your thread so PM me if you are interested and I'll shoot you more info on them.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

These are on sale for $130. Check out their warranty. Great company!

http://www.vortexoptics.com/product/vortex-crossfire-4-12x40-riflescope-vplex-reticle/reticle


----------

